# Triple QX Professional TFR



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Just spotted this on an email from Euro Car Parts..

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...QgIA..AwJjyw.b..l.Bg03.a.VVc_UA.VVc_UA.fnI5BQ

For £14.99 - is it worth a buy? Or is it too harsh as a pre-wash/for arches etc?

Just screams out a bargain for the amount you get.

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Any thoughts?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Tried to order this earlier- the only option is collect in store but click button not working at present- I passed two depots earlier today!!! Defo try depot Monday


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

suds said:


> Tried to order this earlier- the only option is collect in store but click button not working at present- I passed two depots earlier today!!! Defo try depot Monday


It was working earlier as I checked stock in my local store but I decided to ask here first if it was worth buying.

Is it worth buying do we think? I don't want to waste money if it's too strong/doesn't have much use


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Not used it before but my opinion is its worth trying- if concentration is weak- let dwell longer and use more, it concentration is strong dilute it to make it even more of a bargain:thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

JJ0063 said:


> Any thoughts?


At £15 for 25l it's an OK TFR....nothing special.....
Anyone who paid the original price of around £50 must've had rocks in their head in the first place and would've been well pi$$ed-off later.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you do go for it just double check the size as the picture say's 20L on the drum but the description say's 25LTR.

It also say's the picture may not be what you actually receive.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Honestly, why would this question come up in a detailing forum?

We are talking about a product type which is the most aggressive style of cleaner and this is the cheapest anyone has seen. If you reword that, this is a cheap and nasty cleaner, is it a bargain?

This is the sort of stuff that the roadside car wash guys use. If that counts as detailing, then you should definitely buy it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

adjones said:


> Honestly, why would this question come up in a detailing forum?
> 
> We are talking about a product type which is the most aggressive style of cleaner and this is the cheapest anyone has seen. If you reword that, this is a cheap and nasty cleaner, is it a bargain?
> 
> This is the sort of stuff that the roadside car wash guys use. If that counts as detailing, then you should definitely buy it.


Everyone bums Powermaxed tfr and if you say something like that about it you'll get shot :lol:

Regarding the price, Ecp never charge retail on anything, it's all marketing and stuffs always 'on offer'


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

adjones said:


> Honestly, why would this question come up in a detailing forum?
> 
> We are talking about a product type which is the most aggressive style of cleaner and this is the cheapest anyone has seen. If you reword that, this is a cheap and nasty cleaner, is it a bargain?
> 
> This is the sort of stuff that the roadside car wash guys use. If that counts as detailing, then you should definitely buy it.


Someone's lost his dummy :thumb:......don't tell me.....you're a 'Detailer'....not a Valeter .......pathetic little rant of yours, make sure you go to bed early tonight as you sound a bit irritable :lol:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

trv8 said:


> Someone's lost his dummy :thumb:......don't tell me.....you're a 'Detailer'....not a Valeter .......pathetic little rant of yours, make sure you go to bed early tonight as you sound a bit irritable :lol:


Alas it is not me who would post about how hilarious they find it when their neighbour uses fairy liquid and a sponge. It is not me who prints out signs to ensure that the car dealer doesn't wash their car (and then demands compensation when they do). Further it is not me who posts long rants about road side car washes and how they will lead to the ruination of the world. All these things are done by others on this forum who are convinced that they know best yet then we find the truth - DW members are using chemicals and methods as bad as, if not worse than, the subjects of the many forum jibes.

FWIW, I am a valeter, at best. Somehow I can get my vehicle clean without the need for excessively strong chemicals and it doesn't cost me a fortune to do it. But sure, lets continue with the forum trend and lets see if we can have every bit of trim with spots on it, by the end of the year. Yayy for detailing. :wall:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its crap not a patch on autosmarts stuff


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

adjones said:


> FWIW, I am a valeter, at best. Somehow I can get my vehicle clean without the need for excessively strong chemicals and it doesn't cost me a fortune to do it. But sure, lets continue with the forum trend and lets see if we can have every bit of trim with spots on it, by the end of the year. Yayy for detailing. :wall:


I'm sure you can clean your own well maintain car without the need for 'strong' chemicals but when your working on company cars etc that just get abused and never cleaned you soon find products like this have their place. Acid wheel cleaners as well :doublesho oh no!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

20 ltr TFR £14.99 diluted 50:1 = 1 squillion litres. I'm prepared to try it as a prewash for lower panels and at very least I will use it under wheel arches....:thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

adjones said:


> Somehow I can get my vehicle clean without the need for excessively strong chemicals and it doesn't cost me a fortune to do it.


The product mentioned by the OP isn't' excessively strong' and hardly a 'fortune' :wall:.


----------

